# Bowls



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

As ChocolateBetta says, "bowls are for soup,not fish!"
When your in a pet store or Walmart, there are those TINY cubes that say betta cubes! Or 0.5 diving tank for bettas! 
Lets face it, there not for bettas, or any fish really. 
Bettas LOVE wide,open spaces to stretch out their fins and to show off. 
These little fishies come from the rice patties if Thailand. Each bettas territory could range for MILES!
If your going to put a betta in a cube, say "How would I like to be cramped up, with no where to stretch and swim?" Trust me, you wouldn't like it. 
If you get your betta a tank 5 gallons or bigger (depending on how much money you have) your betta will LOVE you!
To make sure he or she is SUPER HAPPY, make sure you have a heater, filter, plants ( live or fake ) and some hiding spaces for the best living possible!
Hope this helped, Bryana


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

It's so sad, petco says minumum tank size is two liters!! What's even worse is that they say the minumum tank size for a goldfish is 2 gallon!!!! What's up with these people? It seems like they should sell bigger tanks, I mean wouldn't that make them more money anyways?


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Not trying to pick a fight... BUT...

Bettas can live quite happily in bowls, in fact, some even PREFER to live in smaller amounts of water. Though I agree that anything less than one gallon is pushing the limits, as many people say, it's about water quality not quantity. It's just as possible to have a very unhappy fish in a 5 as it is to have a unhappy fish in a 1 gal. 

These threads tend to get people all riled up about tank size and what not, so I'm just going to leave it with this, if you do proper water changes and provide the right temperature and water quality for your fish along with having a good environment for them to explore and live in, a 1 gallon tank/bowl can be just as good as a 5 gal or larger.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Also, PLEASE! Don't listen to Petco/Smart and Walmart… they have no idea what they are doing


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes two lovers is right also


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

The beautiful thing about a forum is that we can come together as a community and agree or disagree about various subjects. This is one that is a hotly debated subject. Many people, particularly the same breeders you likely got your betta from, could never house their hundreds of fish in 5 gallons each. Even 1 or 2 gallons would not only mean a crazy amount of space, but also a terrible amount of wasted water. 

Additionally, some particularly heavy finned varieties of these fish simply don't do well in that much water. They weren't grown in it, they don't have the muscles to swim and live in it. The fish that are born in miles of rice paddies grew up there and are well equipped to live there. Don't forget that we have literally bred them to carry around a sometimes extreme amount of extra weight. This is not natural at all and thus we should not look at how they are kept in the wild when looking into how to care for them and how much space they need. Some things will be the same, but space is absolutely not one of them. It is like expecting an English Bulldog to run miles with the wolves and take down a caribou. Just not going to happen. lol.

I am personally of the mindset that water quality and proper temperature are more important than space. Is it harder to keep good water quality and heat in a smaller tank? For some. But don't knock the people that do and do it right. I personally recommend 2 gallons and up for beginners. It is a lot easier for people to get, especially since many people here are younger and subject to their parents rules, most people can keep up with the number of water changes (made even easier if they go with plants), and it does not take up too much space. 

I absolutely adore my 2 gallon tank, and so does my fish, but if all I could have done was heat and clean the .5 gallon he was in before with a neglectful owner, he would still be a happy fish.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It depends on the size of the bowl - some can hold over 2 gallons.
What bothers me is these:


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah that's what I meant. LITTLE cubed


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

A betta can, in most cases, easily get used to larger volumes of water. Like anyone or anything, with proper exercise they will build up muscle and strength.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Additionally, some particularly heavy finned varieties of these fish simply don't do well in that much water.


thats my boy, he has CRAZY long, heavy fins so he just prefers to hang out in is plants and rest on the leaves. his 2gal is perfect for him. I MAY get him a 5 eventually but Im in no real hurry.



> I am personally of the mindset that water quality and proper temperature are more important than space.





> I absolutely adore my 2 gallon tank, and so does my fish, but if all I could have done was heat and clean the .5 gallon he was in before with a neglectful owner, he would still be a happy fish.


I have an actively growing pothos plant thats partially submerged to serve as a natural filter and he gets 100% water changes every monday. His water is clean and heated. hes a happy little fishy  way happier then when I bought him and definitely healthier!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Bettas actually can survive in bowls. I currently have my betta in a .5 gallon . Anymore would probably stress him out.

Plus, for heavier finned bettas, smaller is sometimes better. 

I feel like anything of about a gallon is good as long as it's being taken care of. Although there is no possibility of it being cycled, getting cleaned every other day works. 

I had a 1 gallon with my first fish in it. He lived there for about 7 months before I moved him and put him else where, so techincally, anything is okay for a betta, but the bigger the better.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

heres my little man in his 2g home, hes perfectly content in there....he gets 100% water changes weekly, he has an actively growing live pothos plant as a filter, he has a heater and thermometer.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I just don't like my fish being cramped. I want them to have PLENTY of room to roam freely.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

hes not cramped at all, in fact he wastes alot of the space he does have b/c he just chills at the top on one of his leaves. hes got really heavy fins so he usually makes a few rounds a day then goes back to his leaf.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, different bettas have different personalities!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

The same as how different betta owners have different opinions.
Is give my bettas a 20 gallon if it was allowed and if I could care for it


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. My bettas ( all except Angel) like big tanks.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

hes gone from his cup to a 1g then swiftly to the 2g hes in now and he was just as active in his 1g as he is in his 2g. the most I would EVER give him is 5g and thats just cuz I wanna go crazy with his decor not b/c I think he will actually need/use that much room. but a shorter finned variety might love the space. if u read thru this thread http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=117828 u will maybe get some insight as to the fact that it really is more about the quality of the water than the quantity. in fact alot of the people who have all the illnesses and fin issues are the ones who swear by the 10g+ cycled tanks....soooo...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A .5 is too small to me Carters tank is 20 that size he is activly swimming I think the main problem with small tanks is stimulation they need stimulation or resort to fin nipping. I keep Peace lilies in my filter and lucky bamboo in the main tank a plant grows above the tank my 20 has filter plants too. I love Betta bowls you can keep small plants in there.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Okay…


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What is the point of that?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Of what?


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> [ I love Betta bowls you/QUOTE]
> avatar says different???


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

??!! Where does that say?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

The reason he is in a bowl in the profile pic is because that's when I first got him. I didn't have a big tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I also like the flaring shows off the fish well.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. I was just looking at the pic and saw PURPLE!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> > [ I love Betta bowls you/QUOTE]
> > avatar says different???
> 
> 
> Read the whole thing it says for things like plants.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I personally don't prefer anything under 1 gallon for a permanent home and even then I am more inclined to prefer bowls or tanks in the 2.5-5 gallon range. 

While with some effort, you can maintain water quality and an even temperature in a .5 gallon bowl, I don't think it's a very humane long-term environment for a betta. I have a 2 gallon cube tank I am using at the moment for some killies and that seems not to offer much in the way of room to move about. I cannot imagine how much space a .5 gallon would offer to a mature betta. 

I think sometimes people are way too quick to jump on the "my betta prefers a .5/1 gallon tank/bowl" bandwagon. You have to give fish time to settle into a new environment. Sometimes this can take a couple of weeks. Generally, the more hiding places and areas of cover you offer your fish, the more comfortable and bolder they will be. If they know there is somewhere they can retreat to, fish tend to be much more relaxed than if kept in an empty tank. 

While I understand some people prefer to use smaller tanks and bowls, I think sometimes members on here advocate a bit too heavily for their use. In my opinion, this kind of husbandry is no different from someone overstocking a 10 gallon with guppies. 

Just because it is possible to maintain excellent water parameters in both these cases, doesn't necessarily mean it is an ideal environment for your fish. 

Some members might be offended by what I have posted, but I do think this forum has started to swing the other way in fish care and I see a lot more posts nowadays advocating for the use of smaller aquariums than I did when I first joined.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree people put there fish in and exceot them to instaintly get used to there new envirement not all Bettas are as adaptive as Carter.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

What gets me is when people say "Oh he's fine in a gallon - all he does is sit on a leaf all day anyhow". Well, if you lived in a little closet would you really walk around the cramped confines of the closet all day? Probably not - you'd say "man this sucks" and sit your butt down and go to sleep or daydream about having an open space to run around in.

*Most* bettas will patrol and utlilize as much space as you give them. The bigger the space the more plants and decor you can put in it, which stimulates the fish and also makes them feel more secure. Plus swimming is exercise, which makes them stronger and boosts their immune systems.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

mine does plenty of swimming, as well as resting. he goes in spurts throughout the day. he has hidey spots and resting spots as well as open room to swim. I think we all need to stop being so judgey about the size issue though. there is more than one way to skin a cat...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Two gallons is plenty of room for a heavy finned guy to swim in, be it a vase or a tank. And if he likes the leaf, then it may very well be that he. is just enjoying himself. sometimes I come home to find my betta with his head in the gravel for no particular reason. Am I going to say that he is sick or uncomfortable? he's got plenty of room to swim in as well with a strong filtration. but there are times when he has his quirky habits to attend to.
We all have to stop being so judgmental on tank size...
Isn't proper care the most important? Please keep in mind that even if you betta is enjoying himself profusely in a 30 gallon, that there are others out there who will want to do nothing but hide in fear in the same tank...bettas are like people, some are claustrophobic and some are afraid of large open spaces and shut themselves at home....


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Two gallons is plenty of room for a heavy finned guy to swim in, be it a vase or a tank. And if he likes the leaf, then it may very well be that he. is just enjoying himself. sometimes I come home to find my betta with his head in the gravel for no particular reason. Am I going to say that he is sick or uncomfortable? he's got plenty of room to swim in as well with a strong filtration. but there are times when he has his quirky habits to attend to.
> We all have to stop being so judgmental on tank size...
> Isn't proper care the most important? Please keep in mind that even if you betta is enjoying himself profusely in a 30 gallon, that there are others out there who will want to do nothing but hide in fear in the same tank...bettas are like people, some are claustrophobic and some are afraid of large open spaces and shut themselves at home....



+1 agreed. Each betta is different and it's up to the owners to know what makes the betta happiest.

I for a fact know that Cheshire doesn't what his home changed. He's shy and prefers to hide in his vase or in a cave unless I come around  Then he comes up to me and wiggles.

Blueberry would probably prefer more space, he spends most of his time swimming around. Therefore when I can I shall be upgrading him.

And mine put his face into the gravel too once o.o I had no idea why he was doing that lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree 2 gallons is acceptible.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Two gallons is plenty of room for a heavy finned guy to swim in, be it a vase or a tank. And if he likes the leaf, then it may very well be that he. is just enjoying himself.


thank u!



> Each betta is different and it's up to the owners to know what makes the betta happiest.


AMEN!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Two gallons is plenty of room for a heavy finned guy to swim in, be it a vase or a tank. And if he likes the leaf, then it may very well be that he. is just enjoying himself. sometimes I come home to find my betta with his head in the gravel for no particular reason. Am I going to say that he is sick or uncomfortable? he's got plenty of room to swim in as well with a strong filtration. but there are times when he has his quirky habits to attend to.
> We all have to stop being so judgmental on tank size...
> Isn't proper care the most important? Please keep in mind that even if you betta is enjoying himself profusely in a 30 gallon, that there are others out there who will want to do nothing but hide in fear in the same tank...bettas are like people, some are claustrophobic and some are afraid of large open spaces and shut themselves at home....




+1000

I think that what a lot of users on this site forget is that a .5 gallon tank is oaky. I have my fish in there right now and he'll be in there for another few weeks maybe. I had a betta in a 1 gallon for 7 months.

You can have what you want as long as it's .5 gallon and above IMO. Anything else and the fish can't move. Proper care IS the most important part. You can have a .5 gallon and not care for it, or you can have one and care for it. I would tell the owner who isn't willing to do the every other day chages to upgrade, but obviously if you can care for a smaller tank, than do so.

Doing all of this is the equivalent of saying a ranch style house is worse than a mansion because it gets dirt faster and there's less room. Both houses are houses and serve their purposes. Whether you like the ranch or the mansion is up to you. And whether you're willing to clean up either or is up to you as well.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

It's more like comparing the ranch to a closet when you are talking about half a gallon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I in my opinions would say .5 is not acceptible and I myself would never keep a Betta in anything smaller than 5 gallons I prefer the space to add plants.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sure they just meant that these fish can live in 1/2 gallons, but not actually find it that acceptable. I prefer 1 gallon as minimum unless it's a QT.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas can live a short life in bad conditions they have to do that in the wild for a few months so they retain some traits that help them survive in the bad conditions.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I'm sure they just meant that these fish can live in 1/2 gallons, but not actually find it that acceptable. I prefer 1 gallon as minimum unless it's a QT.



Yes, thank you.

It is possible for a betta to live in a .5 gallon.  It's just not accepted by most betta owners. 

If it wasn't possible, than all QT tanks would be 1 gallons. 

But by saying it's not possible, it's an incorrect statement. A betta living in a dixie cup is not possible. A betta living in a cup with 3 gold fish is not possible. But a .5 gallon is possible, just not accepted.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

And will not be healthy either like sitting on a couch all day and you will need like daily water changes.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

See, a .5 isn't that small  

A.5 bowl looks small, but I have a Kritter Keeper and Banana looks rather fine in it. Even when I had Pudge in it, he was swimming around. 

I feel like it's all up to the betta. Am I saying to keep it in a .5 gallon its whole life? No, but if the betta is going to be in there for 1 or 2 months, I don't have a problem with it. Especially since it's not that hard to do the water changes in a tank that size.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Every .5 I have seen is 3 to 4 inches longer and the Carter is 3 inches long with fins.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What a lot of well meaning hobbyist forget in regards to the Long fin adult males...Is the abnormal long heavy fins and then comparing them to either their wild cousins or failure to understand normal behavior of sexually mature male Betta splendens-as well as how they are grown out.

Years of selective breeding went into creating these long heavy fins...Abnormal, delicate and heavy. Many of these males have never been in water volume greater than half gallon from the time they are separated for grow out. Rarely if ever in tanks with any kind of water movement.

Due to these abnormal, delicate, long and heavy fins-too much space and/or water movement can be stressful as well as cause fin damage. While this damage may only be cosmetic-it is an open wound that you risk a secondary infection on top of the compromised immune response due to stress.

Some...not all....Long fin males can have issue in too much space and/or with water movement. That can vary too, some Long fins males won't have any problems at all..but many will and some can be acclimated in steps so that they can tolerate larger volumes and water movement.

You will almost always have exceptions......

Understanding normal behavior of sexually mature males can help you understand abnormal behaviors. This species is a surface dwelling, surface nester that stakes territory-waiting on a female to pass by to reproduce. The upturned mouth tells us they are mainly opportunistic surface feeding as well. They do patrol their territory for intruders on occasion. This tells us that the sexually mature male-is not an overly active fish that generally stay in one place-They shouldn't be expected to be swimming all the time, however, due to being kept in a closed system-they will be conditioned to US and when they see US-they should respond by swimming over to us, wagging their tail and begging for food. Once we are out of sight-they normally will look around for any missed food-then return to their staked territory.

The sexually mature male-shouldn't be non-stop swimming, glass surfing-in constant movement like you see social specie behave. 
The female Betta behavior is different than males behavior-in that they don't stake territory and can be seen swimming more than the males.

Young males will often be more active than mature males.

The long fin males will sometimes need special care due to the abnormal Long heavy fins man created-Sometimes a smaller tank without water movement is best to start out with. Its not fair to compare the needs of the Long fin males to the short fins wild cousin-two different needs to be met....

If you want to compare space in regards to humans-look at like this...strap a 50# weight to your back to swim. A closet or a ranch-look at it like you are disabled in a wheelchair and the only way to food is to climb up and down the stairs or you have to go from one end of the ranch to the other to get food.

I am not saying that a small tank is the only thing you should keep the long fin male in-what I am saying is that- due to their disability created by man-Sometimes we have to provide special care and we might need to start small and work our way up to larger tanks-with and without water movement and sometimes they might not be able to tolerate this-Since each Betta can be so different.....Special......Sometimes the best we can do for them...is to maintain water quality and provide good nutrition....


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

AND THE VOICE OF REASON SPEAKS AT LAST! thank u soooooo very much OFL, your opinion on here is highly respected and valued so hopefully this can put an end to all this bickering and finger pointing. We all love our fish or we wouldnt be on here seeking advice on how to better thier lives. so all this "my tank is better than yours, my fish is healthier than yours" is stupid. lets all just enjoy each others aqua-scapes and fish


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A heavily planted tank with plenty of hiding spots and decorations would work well with long finned Bettas? Also there habitat tells us a lot about there needs even for domesticated animals pigs can turn to hogs in 0 to 1 generations I have heard of feral populations in florida. Carter has 1 to 1.5 inch long fins and is a better swimmer than many plakats long finned Bettas can still enjoy large tanks they can stop swimming when tired.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I am new to this forum and have observed that tank size or lack of tank size is always a hot topic. I have been keeping tropical fish for over 40 yrs and I just gotta say that when you reduce the water volume as in a typical 1-5 gal tank it takes great skill and devotion to maintain such a tank. From the posts and pics that people have on this forum quite a lot of you people are quite successful. I am a weenie and won't go less than a 10 gal for a betta just cuz old sad lessons from early years. I do have a 1.5 gal rcs tank and it is wonderful, and find myself inspired by all of the lovely small tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I keep my Betta in a 10 gallon too.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

small tanks arent hard at all, in fact I have a buddy who says she envies my setup b/c she hates being a slave to her big heavy tanks and told me if I upgraded much bigger than the 5g I was contemplating I would regret it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A Betta in a 5 is less work than a Betta in 2 gallon Bigger tank with same fish as smaller tank needs less water changes.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thank you OFL


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes I agree with most of it.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

A single Betta doesn't produce the amount of byproducts that you think. Most water quality issues are due to over feeding and/or poor quality food.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think they produce little waste and in my expierence they are very active. A 1-5 gallon tank is very small.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I keep my Betta in a 10 gallon too.


Yes it does give a bit of a safety net with a bit more water, Old Fish Lady zeroed in on a very important fact, modern fancy finned bettas are not built for swimming or water movement. I have been looking at rose/moon tails and am re thinking that smaller very well could be better.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter is a DT gets well with the filter I just want more excerise room.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> small tanks arent hard at all, in fact I have a buddy who says she envies my setup b/c she hates being a slave to her big heavy tanks and told me if I upgraded much bigger than the 5g I was contemplating I would regret it.


I am heading out to petsmart/petco, and walmart and looking at the 2.5 or so tanks I love the looks of some of the cube & 1/2 round flat back styles. I have a common vt that is housed in a 10 gal planted jungle, have been wanting a rose tail and a smaller tank seems like it would be so much kinder and humane for such a fish. Old Fish Ladys clearly worded post gave me a visual and I get why smaller is at times better.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

paloverde said:


> Yes it does give a bit of a safety net with a bit more water, Old Fish Lady zeroed in on a very important fact, modern fancy finned bettas are not built for swimming or water movement. I have been looking at rose/moon tails and am re thinking that smaller very well could be better.


Agreed.

I have a Super Delta and a Halfmoon. Neither would I put in a large tank on their own. The halfmoon is in a 3 gallon and won' be put in anything more. If he will be in a filtered tank, he'll be firthest from the filter. I'd rather not stress my fish out more than necessary otherwise they'd end up like Pudge.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would never recomend smaller but remember plenty of hiding spots.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Smaller than what Chocolate?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Smaller than you can get if you have the option between two tanks get the bigger one.


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

All mine live happily in bowls. 1 Gallons. Adequate water changes and proper care is the key


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay as long as you do right water changes I am sure your Betta is okay.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Chocolate,but what if someone is asking between a 1 gallon and a 10 gallon for one heavy finned betta? Again, as OFL said, it depends on the fish. You can't tell someone to get a bigger tank when you don't exactly know how much a person can handle or the fish.

I'd just simply tell someone to get what they and their fish (or alltank residents) can handle. And that should be fine.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you use weak filter plenty of hiding spots and decorations they should be fine and how long is long finned too you are DTs long finned?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

but then all of that is more money, which some people might not what to buy.

And I have a Super Delta who is very sick right now and in a 1.75 gallon (was in a divided 5 gallon) and a Halfmoon in a 3 gallon.

So yes, both are long finned and did not do well in a tank with a filter, hence why they are in small tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No offense but not doing well with filters and not doing well with large tanks seem different. I said between two options.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

The larger the tank the more you need a filter though


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No a bigger tank would do better without a filter bigger spaces get dirtier slower.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Chocolate is right... the larger the tank the slower it gets dirty sense there is more water volume. Many betta cant handle filters. Large tanks and filters are separate problems. 

OFL is also right I can keep a betta (healthy mind you) in a 1 gal jug (keep in mind these have java moss and have beneficial bacteria sense they have had fish for over a year) with no water changes just top offs for about 3 weeks feeding high quality food they dont dirty water that fast...

I would like to say this before you go and post about how bowls and small containers are wrong stop and think about people (like me) who love their betta and keep their "happiness" high up on the list. Just because my betta dosent live in a tank dosent mean he isnt happy... who are you to tell me my fish isnt happy... seriously I am tired of these threads... I have seen plenty of betta in large tanks "unhappy".


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think if the fish is active, colorful, and healthy there envirement must be okay.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

What I do not understand from this entire argument is how people can be all for cramming a betta into a .5 gallon bowl, but then in the same breath will lynch mob someone who houses something like a 20 guppies in a 10 gallon tank. 

How can you be for one type of overstocking (and yes a betta in a .5-1 gallon bowl is to me overstocking) and yet at the same time be completely against the overstocking of other species of fish? 

The argument here seems to centre mainly on the quality of water, but this is just one part of successful fishkeeping. I have a male in a .5 gallon breeders' box inside a cycled tank as a temporary fix until I get some dividers and all he does is just swim in one direction until he hits the side of the box, circle around and then swim in the other direction. I really don't see how this is providing a stimulating environment for a fish. 

I just think this site seems to be pushing more and more for smaller and smaller sized bowls and tanks than it used to. When I first registered here, many members advocated for the use of aquariums in the 3-5 gallon range. I saw a lot of condemnation when someone mentioned that they housed their bettas in anything less than the ideal. 

I just feel that the advocacy I have been seeing lately for smaller aquariums is a step in the wrong direction, particularly for first-time fish-keepers. Bigger tanks are much more forgiving of the inevitable newbie mistakes and it is a lot easier to find and fit equipment for a bigger tank than it is to try and squeeze a heater into aquariums that are generally not designed to hold one.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have seen that too and the admniator when the website was setup said 2.5 now 1 and even .5 is being pushed. I see guppies as fast breeders you out 3 in a 10 and twenty 3 months later I agree that people seem to be more okay with Betta overstocking it seems many people outside this website view a 10 gallon Betta tank as a waste.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> What I do not understand from this entire argument is how people can be all for cramming a betta into a .5 gallon bowl, but then in the same breath will lynch mob someone who houses something like a 20 guppies in a 10 gallon tank.
> 
> How can you be for one type of overstocking (and yes a betta in a .5-1 gallon bowl is to me overstocking) and yet at the same time be completely against the overstocking of other species of fish?
> 
> ...


 I agreecompletely with you. Honestly, as a permanent home I would keep a betta in less than a 5 gallons if it's healthy. I find that now, there is a too much of a "I keep my betta in a 2 gallon and I'm PROUD" attitude. Feel free to keep it in a 2 gallon, you don't need to rub it in eveyon'es face! :lol: If we are willing to respect their opinions, they need to respect theirs!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> If we are willing to respect their opinions, they need to respect theirs!


well therein lies the problem, we havent had our opinion respected for quite some time. we have had it pushed down OUR throats how wrong OUR set-ups are whether we asked for the opinion or not, so we are finally standing up and saying HEY TO EACH HIS OWN! So u do it your way and we will do it ours and we will all get along just fine, right? now everyone go hug your fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine are in containers ranging from 1 gallon to 2.5 gallons and they're fine. They don't have filters, either. I ri d filters to be a hassle. The fish don't like them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Let's just agree to disagree.


*i was about to say the same thing lol. too much arguing i think*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter loves his filter I am actually sad about how small my tank is because my 10 gallon does not compare to their original habitat. I do not think you should be proud of tank size just fish health.


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

If you get the proper type of filter a healthy betta won't have an issue with it, providing the tank is large enough that he doesn't have to sit right in front of it or under it 24/7.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter seems okay with it he is a very strong swimmer.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

There have been members on here who have explained everything very very well, very respectful and are frankly spot on when it comes to the situation(s) that are being discussed.. yet this continues and it's all just a merry-go-round as everything is being said over and over.

Does it _really_ matter what size tanks members have their fish in? Who has the right to judge another's tank size choice? Many factors goes into someone's choice for their set up- you cannot turn your nose down on someone thinking you are a better owner for having a larger tank than the other. That is just plain rude and snobbish. 

So instead of criticizing each other over something trivial like the size of their tank, how about just enjoy the fact we all have something in common - the love of this species - and share the joys of ownership. This is a place to share, to learn, to help one another in the _care_ of the fish (which doesn't include tank size rather than it includes water changes, proper feeding, etc). This whole thing is 9 pages long and like I said before, it's a merry-go-round. 

Sorry.. just frustrating. I know I didn't help but add to it but I'm just asking to stop the ride and move on to a different, more fun one.

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree. We've debated this topic over and over again and it gets us nowhere.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I 100% agree tha bettas can live happy/healthy lives in 1 gallon bowls/tanks After all, anything is better than their dirty cups!

Currently each of my bettas are in a 1 gal. Each of the one are heated and decorated beautifuly. Each of their homes 25% change every 3 days and a 100% weekly, so their water is always fairly clean. They all love and appreciate their home, so I could care less on anyones criticism.

It is WRONG that some people are insulted and offended because of their bettas homes. We all provide the best we can for our bettas and deserve respect because of that.

Think about it like this, remember the house you grew up in?, your parents picked it out. Maybe some of your friends had a bigger house then you,but that doesn't mean you didnt like your house. Your parents put you in your house because they thought it best for you, it was their judgement/decision. All of us fish keepers are like parents, we pick what we feel is best for our "children." And its entirely our choice to keep our fish as we see fit.

This is a great forum, so we need to get past all this drama and accept that some people have different opinions. Lets all remember that its important to respect everyone on here. I love this forum and I hope we can continue to maintain its friendly atmosphere


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I just want to reiterate that my comments were not meant for anyone in particular, but rather something I have seen happening for over a year here with many different people. It's just a general statement of how we should sit back and realize that if the people here on the forums didn't love their bettas, or care for them to the best of their ability, they wouldn't be here seeking advice or helping others. That's why I rather we just celebrate and have fun and not poke at other's feelings.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I personally like bigger tanks because you don't have to clean them as often because of how the water is being spread out.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Creat said:


> the larger the tank the slower it gets dirty sense there is more water volume.


Merry-go-round!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Myates, I gotta agree. There has been countless threads in my time here and everyone ends up argueing over the same topics, then the same people come and tell it to calm down, then they don't, escalates, and mods come in. REPEAT!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ugh. N


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Teehee Maisy


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

lol YES


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Lather. Rinse. Repeat. Wait was that not it? Oh ok blah blah blah one gallon blah blah blah my fish loves his 10-gallon blah blah blah how dare you blah blah blah betta abuser blah blah blah. Does this about cover it?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Myates said:


> There have been members on here who have explained everything very very well, very respectful and are frankly spot on when it comes to the situation(s) that are being discussed.. yet this continues and it's all just a merry-go-round as everything is being said over and over.
> 
> Does it _really_ matter what size tanks members have their fish in? Who has the right to judge another's tank size choice? Many factors goes into someone's choice for their set up- you cannot turn your nose down on someone thinking you are a better owner for having a larger tank than the other. That is just plain rude and snobbish.
> 
> ...


I will try as hard as possible to ignore tak size your post really touched me.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Myates said:


> Teehee Maisy


 Made my day. :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love that pic too.


----------



## jsmith2424 (Nov 11, 2012)

*My new betta*









Here is a pic of my new betta, someone gave it to me as a housewarming gift. Odd but ok. I don't want to get an aqarium for him. He came in a small vase you'd put a flower in, so i've transferred him to a hurricane vase. I'm not sure how a fish is supposed to act but he seems lethergic and not eating alot so I'm a bit worried about him. I"ve put a water conditioner in it when I first transferred him. He seems to eat the bloodworms more than his food.
Any ideas would be great. 

Thanks
jojo


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Freja who where you quoting?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

jsmith2424 said:


> View attachment 68319
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my new betta, someone gave it to me as a housewarming gift. Odd but ok. I don't want to get an aqarium for him. He came in a small vase you'd put a flower in, so i've transferred him to a hurricane vase. I'm not sure how a fish is supposed to act but he seems lethergic and not eating alot so I'm a bit worried about him. I"ve put a water conditioner in it when I first transferred him. He seems to eat the bloodworms more than his food.
> ...


it might just be the water temperature  you probably need a heater.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Also bloodworms should never be the main food. How big is that and how many water changes?Wouldnt that Betta look way Better in a 2 gallon. Also no lid increases risk of jumping.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

jsmith2424 said:


> View attachment 68319
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my new betta, someone gave it to me as a housewarming gift. Odd but ok. I don't want to get an aqarium for him. He came in a small vase you'd put a flower in, so i've transferred him to a hurricane vase. I'm not sure how a fish is supposed to act but he seems lethergic and not eating alot so I'm a bit worried about him. I"ve put a water conditioner in it when I first transferred him. He seems to eat the bloodworms more than his food.
> ...


 Makesure that the amount of water is at least one gallon, and that you add a small heater. A food many bettas find tasty are the Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets, try feeding those 2x a day, 2-3 each meal, and once a week supplement a meal with bloodworms.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas love things like Flightless Fruit Flies.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Lots of good advice.. most likely it's due to being in cool water and not much mental stimulation. Bettas aren't your typical fish.. most owners who take the time to get to know them will say they are anything but "just fish", as they love interaction with people and learning tricks.

I would recommend adding in a silk plant or two (the softer aquatic ones), something for him to rest on.. a cave or a decoration on the bottom where he can chill out and explore. They really do need mental stimulation to keep them healthy and active.
Weekly water changes are needed for a tank that size - normal recommendation would be 1 50% and 1 100% per week (using water conditioner each time), but if it's too much for your schedule then I would recommend a 100% every 4-5 days.

Keep trying to give him betta pellets as his main staple, freeze dried worms are best as a treat once a week as it's mostly just empty calories.

A heater is ideal as they are tropical fish - you can find small 10 watt heaters that will be fine for cheap. I personally love the mini ones as they are adjustable and only about 7 inches long.. the 25w is more than enough for your size tank.

Other than that I highly suggest getting to know your betta, place him in a spot close to where you are for the majority of the time you are home. Use your finger to play with him every so often.. let him get to know you. You will be surprised just how much like dogs/puppies they are for the fish world. 

I know.. I sound like a nut.. but I'm not kidding about their personalities


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have gotten to know Carter well.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I bet you have  I was referring to the poster who asked about their new betta


----------



## jsmith2424 (Nov 11, 2012)

*bettas for dummies*

I don't understand what "1 50% and 1 100% per week" means. I've never had a fish in my life so bear with me. Also don't heaters only go in aquariums not bowls?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A 50 percent is the amount of water you remove in that case 50 percent is removed. If you can not fit a heater in the bowl you have you get rid of it. If you can add a heater then it will work out as long as it meets care standards.


----------



## jsmith2424 (Nov 11, 2012)

So you're saying if a betta must have a heater?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A Betta needs a stable temp of 76-82F which most homes can not provide. So yes you should have a Heater.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

lexylex0526 said:


> I 100% agree tha bettas can live happy/healthy lives in 1 gallon bowls/tanks After all, anything is better than their dirty cups!
> 
> Currently each of my bettas are in a 1 gal. Each of the one are heated and decorated beautifuly. Each of their homes 25% change every 3 days and a 100% weekly, so their water is always fairly clean. They all love and appreciate their home, so I could care less on anyones criticism.
> 
> ...


I agree. Fully, people should just STOP. What for? It's a controversial topic. People can always recommend but the responsability lies on the owner.

A good owner will know what makes the betta happy, a big tank or a smaller tank. The thing is that the betta is loved, happy, cared for and healthy.

Every time a member is chased or commented on, looked down on by other owners, it defeats the purpose of this forum. It's shuns people away, who want to not only learn about the world that is betta caring (and fish keeping).

So let's just drop the topic. 

A good place for your betta to live is wherever they feel happiest and are healthiest.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For me where Carter is happiest is his ten gallon. But we need to remeber how active Bettas are and how much they like jumping.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

jsmith2424 said:


> I don't understand what "1 50% and 1 100% per week" means. I've never had a fish in my life so bear with me. Also don't heaters only go in aquariums not bowls?


 I mean that you clean the vase twice a week, one time take out half of the water and the other take out all of the water. As long as it is a glass bowl, then a heater will work. Bettas like a temperature of around 76F-82F, so in most climates you will need a heater.  Hagen is a good brand of heater, as Myates mentioned. I use the 50 watt in one of my tanks. That's fine, I have only kept fish for a year, so I know what it feels like. lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am more frustrated with bowls because there is no lid.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Chocolate, you have given some great advice, but perhaps the container issue is causing you to to become to focused on just that. Now would be a good time to practice your social and coping skills,find another post so that you help someone else out...ok...if you can't find a post, start one of your own....


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

hey choco, if you want you can help identify if this is fungus or columnaris or anything else. I could use feedback and been panicking since this morning cause I'm not sure if what I'm doing is right or wrong, or what to do.


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread....84#post1306784


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

paloverde said:


> Chocolate, you have given some great advice, but perhaps the container issue is causing you to to become to focused on just that. Now would be a good time to practice your social and coping skills,find another post so that you help someone else out...ok...if you can't find a post, start one of your own....


 Thank you and I will do just that.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

We may have our arguments and be strong with our opinions.. but we have an even stronger community if we look deep enough. 

<3 you guys and how you are helping Chocolate.. seen it elsewhere and I'm so proud of it. Thank you! I only just noticed their sig very recently.. but now I understand. You guys are awesome! (Mother of an aspie/autistic)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Does your child do things "weird" too? I wear a sweatshirt the whole thing on my head.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lol she has her moments  She is 8, been diagnosed since age of 1.. so it's been a lot of work and therapies, but even still she is very unique! Not as silly as yours though  A lot of her "weird" things is a bit more serious such as creating open wounds on parts of her body.. that and she walks in circles all the time. Those are her biggest things. Surprised there isn't holes in our floors lol..

Like you though she has a HUGE love for animals.. especially reptiles and birds.. but does love my fish and loves to watch them.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, and by the use of "silly" was not a put down in any way.. I have certain words and such I use (comes from talking with my daughter) when talking to others.. silly is my way of saying "cute and giggly" in a loving/nice way


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the way some people are trying to help Choclate and are being kind to him. That is what makes this forum so great. Thanks, guys!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for the help everyone. I feel like my social skills are getting better.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have seen an improvment since in your time here too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you, this forum has taught me more social skills than 8 years of social skills groups and therapy.


----------



## jsmith2424 (Nov 11, 2012)

So if I don't put a heater in my vase, should I at least cover it with something???


----------



## jsgossamer (Oct 11, 2012)

The heater is very important. He really needs to have a consistant temp of aroun 78 degrees. His energy level will improve. The do make small heaters for smaller tanks (7 or 10 watts). I do suggest covering it as well. I use a piece of cheese cloth purchased from ac moore in the knitting section. Bettas breath from the air like we do, so you cant have a solid cover.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes. Never use a solid lid.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Freja who where you quoting?


Nobody, just adding my two cents to this pointless argument/thread that really doesnt do much except incite arguments. Sorry if this seems harsh but that's how I see it.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

my one gallon is now a snail tank!
(the sorry looking plants at the front are newly planted... hopefully they'll perk up soon)


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

*Jsmith* - a heater is best but I find that with vases and bowls with the curved glass, most heaters won't fit. I would think something like this would work. I have never used it so I can't say how well they work. Also a theometer is needed to keep an eye on the temp. I don't think this has an auto shut off which means it will stay on even if the water gets too hot. 
http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-Heater-...d=1352833557&sr=8-18&keywords=aquarium+heater

Also, I know people have already mentioned the water change thing already but its very important to do the weekly changes to remove the ammonia. When you do the 100%, you also need to be cleaning out the gravel to remove any poop and debris that has fallen into the gravel. if not, it will pollute the water


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Myates said:


> lol she has her moments  She is 8, been diagnosed since age of 1.. so it's been a lot of work and therapies, but even still she is very unique! Not as silly as yours though  A lot of her "weird" things is a bit more serious such as creating open wounds on parts of her body.. that and she walks in circles all the time. Those are her biggest things. Surprised there isn't holes in our floors lol..
> 
> Like you though she has a HUGE love for animals.. especially reptiles and birds.. but does love my fish and loves to watch them.


I don't create winds but will self bite and pick at scabs.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

aokashi said:


> my one gallon is now a snail tank!
> (the sorry looking plants at the front are newly planted... hopefully they'll perk up soon)


I keep lucky bamboo in both my tanks coming out the opening. I also keep plants in my filters.


----------



## jsmith2424 (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay I went to Walmart today and bought a heater and a thermometer. Changed the water, rinsed off the rocks, conditioned the water as well. He seems to be doing better today so I'm happy I got the heater! And it's tiny so fits perfectly in the bowl.


----------



## jsmith2424 (Nov 11, 2012)

I also don't know why people are saying this is a pointless thread. Without it I'd be in the dark and my fish would be in the toilet. So whoever thinks it's pointless is wrong!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Helped a lady pick out stuff 4 her NEW betta 4 her work. Water conditioner, marbles, plant, food, betta and a 1 gallon cause that was the max size she could have.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Also told her 2 check out this place


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

jsmith2424 said:


> I also don't know why people are saying this is a pointless thread. Without it I'd be in the dark and my fish would be in the toilet. So whoever thinks it's pointless is wrong!


Actually that was me and the reason I think its pointless is because all it does is cause arguments and is incendiary. The OP has made a few choice comments on other threads, one of which was removed because she rudely told the person to give away her fish because she wasnt fit to be a fishkeeper, so it would not surprise me that this thread was started to call attention to herself. If you want info on how to care for your fish there are other threads that are much more informative.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Umm hello! Freyja! That wasn't supposed to be rude! And really?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

:roll:


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Something like that isn't meant to be for everyone! And saying there is better info out there than mine?:evil:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it's true that betta fish isn't suitable for just anyone. However, there are various methods to give advice. By stating things bluntly can come across as rude. It's better to say things like it is your opinion rather than fact. many of the information you have been trying to give out, were wrong or highly debatable. And have therefore been leading to arguments.

Your advice will come across gentler if you just say, "I think bowls are bad" rather than "bowls are bad." There is a whole world of difference there unfortunately.

by the way brayana, you seem very young. how old might you be?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Aokashi, I would rather keep my age disclosed. Sorry


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Aokashi, I would rather keep my age disclosed. Sorry



Thats fine, just be sure to get your parents consent sent to the administrator if you are under 13.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

It's a matter of preference really. Even the mod's get into these discussions sometimes.

Discussion is encouraged, but stay civil (like you have been)

This might help.. It's unrelated to fish, but it fits..
http://m.lifehacker.com/5943083/how-to-argue-on-the-internet-without-becoming-a-troll


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well personally, my favorite size tank for a betta is 5 gallons with a gentle filter because it is the smallest size tank that requires weekly maintanence...but now I am worried that 5 gallons is too much for a VT and its stressing him out. Now this is stressing me out because my plan was to always keep my bettas in a std. 5.5 gallon, nothing more, nothing less :/


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

There are a few reasons why I find bowls to be "bad". 

1) Bowls usually don't come with covers and bettas are known for jumping

2) the curve makes if hard to stick a heater in the bowl unless you just let it float

3) the curve also makes using a filter hard. Not that a filter is neccessary, I just like using them. XD

4) If you do make a makeshift cover, you'll have to adjust it for the wire(s) coming out of the bowl. 

5) Bowls tend to be tall instead of long becaus of the design. Bettas like to swim left to right more so than they like to swim up and down.

But i have no problem admitting those 5 bullet points are my opinion. A fish can be neglected in a 10 gallon long rectangular tank just as easily as a fish in a 1 gallon bowl. If someone wants to put in the effort to make a bowl healthy for a betta, then fine. I prefer using long rectangular tanks or bow tanks for bettas.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I prefer ten gallons because. 
Less cleaning. 
More decoration room. 
More swimming room. 
Can divide. 
Less Temp fluctions.


----------



## jsmith2424 (Nov 11, 2012)

So I put in the new heater a few days ago and since then my fish has just been snugged up against it and doesn't do anything else. And I mean nothing else. He will only eat blood worms now not food pellets or flakes. He hardly wants to interact with me and if i touch him in the water he just floats there. I am very worried about him. Wondering if the water temp isn't right. Its at around 78'f.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Rapid temp changes, boredom, disease, and ammonia poisoning are reasons for that.


----------



## jsmith2424 (Nov 11, 2012)

So what should I do about all of that? I am leaving in a few hrs for a week long trip and have someone staying with him. So I hope to hear from someone soon. 
Ty for your help


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

nothing much you can do really if you are leaving so soon. give the fishie a 100% water change....

make sure the water is really 78 too....


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Based on previous qoutes, I put some suggestions in purple through the reply. Unfortunately, without knowing your exact water parameters I can only make wild assumptions based on my own experiences. XD



jsmith2424 said:


> View attachment 68319
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my new betta, someone gave it to me as a housewarming gift. Odd but ok. I don't want to get an aqarium for him. He came in a small vase you'd put a flower in, so i've transferred him to a hurricane vase. I'm not sure how a fish is supposed to act but he seems lethergic and not eating alot so I'm a bit worried about him. I"ve put a water conditioner in it when I first transferred him. He seems to eat the bloodworms more than his food.
> ...


Quick question, is there any particular reason why you don't want to get your fish an aquarium? Aquariums are garunteed to be made of glass or acrylic that is fish safe. There is a chance that the vase you are currently using to house your fish is coated with something that is leeching into the water and making your fish sick. That isn't the only possible reason for your fish's symtomps; But, you may have to keep that in mind and buy something that is designed for fish and not plants. 



jsmith2424 said:


> Okay I went to Walmart today and bought a heater and a thermometer. Changed the water, rinsed off the rocks, conditioned the water as well. He seems to be doing better today so I'm happy I got the heater! And it's tiny so fits perfectly in the bowl.





jsmith2424 said:


> So I put in the new heater a few days ago and since then my fish has just been snugged up against it and doesn't do anything else. And I mean nothing else. He will only eat blood worms now not food pellets or flakes. He hardly wants to interact with me and if i touch him in the water he just floats there. I am very worried about him. Wondering if the water temp isn't right. Its at around 78'f.


Hugging the heater makes me think your tank is 78 degrees in the section you put your thermometer and everywhere else is colder. If the thermometer and heater are right next to each other, you have to move the thermeter further away. UNless you have a filter that will make the water temp uniform throughout your entire vase, you have to make sure you don't have any cold spots. For your set up, I would suggest either having the heater in the back and thermometer in the front or the heater on one side (i.e. left) and the thermometer on the other side (i.e. right). 

If the lethargy isn't caused by temperature gradients, did you acclimate him to the water when you put him back in after cleaning the tank? When you do a 100% water change you can shock your fish badly enough to case illness or death if you don't gently acclimate him to the new water. When shock is deadly, the fish can die within hours of a water change. If the shock only weakens the immune system, the fish will get sick later. Being able to poke your fish is a bad sign, so he may be sick. 

As for his eating, what pellets are you using? If they are cheap pellets that have algae and fish meal as the main ingredients, your fish doesn't like the taste. I personally use New Life Spectrum Betta Formula (which is a bit pricey) and my fish gulp it down. :-D 




jsmith2424 said:


> So what should I do about all of that? I am leaving in a few hrs for a week long trip and have someone staying with him. So I hope to hear from someone soon.
> Ty for your help


If none of my previous advice helps, you will have to make a new thread under emergency and illness. The sticky at the top of the page will have a questions you need to answer so other forum members can help you. 

Hopefully, I didn't post this reply after you left for your week long trip. XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My rule is any non food item sold for Bettas I should never use.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I do agree many bowl rant threads cause big arguements.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I had no idea this would start…


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its okay this thread seems more civil. I dont like bowl in my opinion because. I dont like the shape. I only have time to do a 50 percent water change a week. I like having room to decorate.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Me to. You can't put decorations in bowls most of the time.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love having filters to fill with plants.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad that people have calmed down.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you go to my album you can see my plant filters. I like regular tanks because you can put regular filters. You can plant regular filters.


----------

